# PC Games 12/13: Die Spiele des Jahres 2013 + Vollversion Dungeon Siege 3 + 50 Seiten Tests



## Petra_Froehlich (23. November 2013)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *PC Games 12/13: Die Spiele des Jahres 2013 + Vollversion Dungeon Siege 3 + 50 Seiten Tests* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: PC Games 12/13: Die Spiele des Jahres 2013 + Vollversion Dungeon Siege 3 + 50 Seiten Tests


----------



## Wekini (23. November 2013)

Hallo,
ist ja schön, dass Ihr Dungeon Siege 3 auf der Heft-DVD habt, aber dass es das Spiel anscheinend nur als Download-Edition gibt, obwohl im Heft etwas anderes steht finde ich nicht so gut. Mein Internetzugang beschränkt sich auf unbestimmte Zeit auf 2,9 MBits, daher ist die Download-Edition für mich unspielbar. Auf meiner Heft-DVD sind auch keine zusätzlichen Videos, wie für diesen Fall angekündig. Ich bin seit mehr als 15 Jahren Abonnent der PCG, inzwischen warten meine Söhne mehr auf die neue Ausgabe als ich. Ich hoffe, dass dies nur ein Fehler war (der kann halt immer mal passieren) und nicht eine Dauereinrichtung für die Zukunft.
LG Wekini


----------



## Enisra (23. November 2013)

Wekini schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ist ja schön, dass Ihr Dungeon Siege 3 auf der Heft-DVD habt, aber dass es das Spiel anscheinend nur als Download-Edition gibt, obwohl im Heft etwas anderes steht finde ich nicht so gut. Mein Internetzugang beschränkt sich auf unbestimmte Zeit auf 2,9 MBits, daher ist die Download-Edition für mich unspielbar. Auf meiner Heft-DVD sind auch keine zusätzlichen Videos, wie für diesen Fall angekündig. Ich bin seit mehr als 15 Jahren Abonnent der PCG, inzwischen warten meine Söhne mehr auf die neue Ausgabe als ich. Ich hoffe, dass dies nur ein Fehler war (der kann halt immer mal passieren) und nicht eine Dauereinrichtung für die Zukunft.
> LG Wekini


 
Der Fehler liegt hier bei dir (unbeabsichtig), denn auch wenn das ein Code ist den man bei Steam eingeben muss, wo man halt kurz online das freischaltet, kann man das von der DVD installieren


----------



## MisterSmith (23. November 2013)

Solange der DRM nicht ersichtlich ist, werde ich mir keine Spielezeitschriften mehr kaufen.

Ist mir mittlerweile zu blöd mich jedes mal diesbezüglich zu informieren oder hier nachzufragen. Wenn, dann kaufe ich mir lieber die teurere Retail-Variante, denn da sehe ich wenigstens sofort auf der Rückseite der Box was für ein DRM mich erwarten würde.


----------



## Monalye (23. November 2013)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Solange der DRM nicht ersichtlich ist, werde ich mir keine Spielezeitschriften mehr kaufen.
> 
> Ist mir mittlerweile zu blöd mich jedes mal diesbezüglich zu informieren oder hier nachzufragen. Wenn, dann kaufe ich mir lieber die teurere Retail-Variante, denn da sehe ich wenigstens sofort auf der Rückseite der Box was für ein DRM mich erwarten würde.



Also mit den Codes hatte ich echt noch nie Probleme. Probleme haben doch nur jene, die die Beschreibung nicht richtig lesen oder nicht verstehen. Was genau meinst du, das auf der Spielezeitschrift ersichtlich sein soll, sollen die gleich den richtigen Code abdrucken, damit er wieder in den Trafiken von irgendwelchen Leuten rausgerissen wird?
Ich hatte nur einmal ein Problem mit einem Code, das ist noch gar nicht so lange her und war auch nicht die PCG, sondern die Konkurrenz, die GameStar. Die hatten damals WarThunder-Codes versprochen (irgendein Flugzeug), wenn man den Code direkt am Releasetag eingegeben hatte, waren angeblich schon alle vergeben. Es hat sich dann herausgestellt, das die Codes wohl vorab wieder mal geklaut wurden und somit alle weg. Mit einer E-Mail an Gamestar hab' ich aber sofort einen gültigen Code nachbekommen, also im Grunde auch kein Problem.


----------



## MisterSmith (23. November 2013)

Nein, ich meinte dass hier bei dieser Vollversion auf dem Cover ersichtlich sein muss, dass Steam benötigt wird.

Jetzt weiß ich es zwar, aber auch nur durch den Kommentar von Enisra.


----------



## Enisra (23. November 2013)

Apropo Steamspiele, mal ne Frage an Petra//die Redaktion:
Nächsten Monat ist ja Partrizier 4 dabei was mich extrems freut, aber wie schaut das eigentlich aus wenn ich da das Addon kaufe, muss ich dann die Version bei Steam kaufen oder die aus "dem Laden"? Weil ich wollte dann mein Imperium schon "komplett" aufziehen


----------



## Monalye (23. November 2013)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Nein, ich meinte dass hier bei dieser Vollversion auf dem Cover ersichtlich sein muss, dass Steam benötigt wird.
> 
> Jetzt weiß ich es zwar, aber auch nur durch den Kommentar von Enisra.



Das stimmt, das wäre wirklich nützlich, gute Idee


----------



## Wamboland (24. November 2013)

DS3 ist echt ganz nett. Habs nun schon fast 8 Stunden gespielt. 

Da ich generell eh Steam nutze ist es mir egal - wie schon mal erwähnt würde ich mir generell eine PCG Version nur mit DL Version wünschen ohne Datenträger, wenn man die geringeren Kosten dann an uns weitergeben würde. Von mir aus auch gerne nur im Abo. 

Die DVD nehme ich eigentlich nur noch raus wenn ich die Vollversion nicht direkt herunterladen kann, weil die Videos eh fast alle auf der Seite oder auch schon veraltet sind. Dafür sind mir die redaktionellen Videos einfach zu mau als das mich das jucken würde.


----------



## Monalye (24. November 2013)

Wamboland schrieb:


> DS3 ist echt ganz nett. Habs nun schon fast 8 Stunden gespielt.
> 
> Da ich generell eh Steam nutze ist es mir egal - wie schon mal erwähnt würde ich mir generell eine PCG Version nur mit DL Version wünschen ohne Datenträger, wenn man die geringeren Kosten dann an uns weitergeben würde. Von mir aus auch gerne nur im Abo.
> 
> Die DVD nehme ich eigentlich nur noch raus wenn ich die Vollversion nicht direkt herunterladen kann, weil die Videos eh fast alle auf der Seite oder auch schon veraltet sind. *Dafür sind mir die redaktionellen Videos einfach zu mau als das mich das jucken würde.*


 
Naja, ausser Rossi


----------



## Enisra (24. November 2013)

wobei ich ja grade die Redaktionellen Videos interesant finde, weil für Trailer etc. kann ich mir auch YT aufmachen oder ne andere Zeitschrift lesen, das ist ja kein exklusivinhalt, aber so Videos von Peter gibts halt nur hier


----------



## Exar-K (25. November 2013)

Hmm, meine Ausgabe war Samstag nicht im Briefkasten und heute auch noch nicht.
Irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl, die kommt wie letzten Monat auch dieses Mal nicht an.
All die Jahre davor ist die PCG noch nie verloren gegangen und jetzt gleich 2x hintereinander?


----------



## Wut-Gamer (25. November 2013)

Habe auch gerade 5 Minuten über dem Heft gegrübelt, ob man nun Steam braucht, um Dungeon Siege 3 zu installieren, oder ob der Code einfach nur Dreingabe ist (manche Leute registrieren ja auch Spiele bei Steam, die sie gar nicht müssten).
So etwas kann und sollte man klarer kommunizieren! Ich persönlich wünsche keine Steam-Software auf meinem Rechner und werde daher von dieser Vollversion abstand nehmen.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (25. November 2013)

Wut-Gamer schrieb:


> Habe auch gerade 5 Minuten über dem Heft gegrübelt, ob man nun Steam braucht, um Dungeon Siege 3 zu installieren, oder ob der Code einfach nur Dreingabe ist (manche Leute registrieren ja auch Spiele bei Steam, die sie gar nicht müssten).
> So etwas kann und sollte man klarer kommunizieren! Ich persönlich wünsche keine Steam-Software auf meinem Rechner und werde daher von dieser Vollversion abstand nehmen.



Ja, aber Dungeon Siege 3 setzt doch auch in der Retail-Variante auf Steam, also nicht verwunderlich, dass es auch in der PC-Games Ausgabe auf Steam setzt.
Die neueren Vollversionen in der PC-Games werden sowieso fast ausschließlich über irgendeinen Client (Steam,Uplay,Origin) laufen, das wird sich nicht verhindern lassen


----------



## MisterSmith (25. November 2013)

TheBobnextDoor schrieb:


> Ja, aber Dungeon Siege 3 setzt doch auch in der Retail-Variante auf Steam, also nicht verwunderlich, dass es auch in der PC-Games Ausgabe auf Steam setzt.
> Die neueren Vollversionen in der PC-Games werden sowieso fast ausschließlich über irgendeinen Client (Steam,Uplay,Origin) laufen, das wird sich nicht verhindern lassen


Also nur um das vorneweg klarzustellen, dass ist nicht mein Kritikpunkt, weil es auch schon öfters Vollversionen gab bei denen der Kopierschutz entfernt wurde und deshalb liegt der Grund sicher bei den Spieleanbietern. 

Sondern nur dass es nicht ersichtlich ist im Gegensatz zu der Retail-Variante, ich gehe davon aus dass es auf der Box von Dungeon Siege 3 steht, dass Steam erforderlich ist.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (25. November 2013)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Sondern nur dass es nicht ersichtlich ist im Gegensatz zu der Retail-Variante, ich gehe davon aus dass es auf der Box von Dungeon Siege 3 steht, dass Steam erforderlich ist.


 
Ich hatte noch keine Möglichkeit in das aktuelle Heft zu schauen, aber ich bin mir sicher, dass auf der Seite, wo man nähere Beschreibungen zur Vollversion erhält, auch Informationen zu einem Möglichen Kopierschutz vorhanden sind, so war es, meiner Erinnerung nach, auch in den vorherigen Heften.


----------



## Briareos (26. November 2013)

TheBobnextDoor schrieb:


> Ich hatte noch keine Möglichkeit in das aktuelle Heft zu schauen, aber ich bin mir sicher, dass auf der Seite, wo man nähere Beschreibungen zur Vollversion erhält, auch Informationen zu einem Möglichen Kopierschutz vorhanden sind, so war es, meiner Erinnerung nach, auch in den vorherigen Heften.


 Ich kann das Heft auch erst morgen kaufen, aber ich bin mir sicher das du Recht hast. Aber:

Wenn ich ein Spiel im laden kaufe, dann muss auf der Packung irgendwo der Hinweis nach den Nutzungsvorraussetzungen stehen. Also ob ein Steam-/Uplay-/Origin-Account vorrausgesetzt wird, ob es einmalig online aktiviert werden muss oder ob gar eine dauerhafte Onlineverbindung vorrausgesetzt wird. Und diese Information muss vor dem Kauf ersichtlich sein.
Ich weiß, eine Zeitung kann man vor dem Kauf durchblättern, also ist das in diesem Fall nicht so tragisch. Aber ich fände es dennoch sehr entgegenkommend, wenn Computec auf der Titelseite, wo die Vollversion genannt wird, auch ein kleiner Hinweis auf eventuelle Kopierschutzmaßnahmen stände. Zum Beispiel in dem man unter dem Namen noch klein und/oder in Klammern dazu schreibt "Steam-Version" oder "DRM free" oder so etwas in der Art.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (26. November 2013)

Briareos schrieb:


> Ich weiß, eine Zeitung kann man vor dem Kauf durchblättern, also ist das in diesem Fall nicht so tragisch. Aber ich fände es dennoch sehr entgegenkommend, wenn Computec auf der Titelseite, wo die Vollversion genannt wird, auch ein kleiner Hinweis auf eventuelle Kopierschutzmaßnahmen stände. Zum Beispiel in dem man unter dem Namen noch klein und/oder in Klammern dazu schreibt "Steam-Version" oder "DRM free" oder so etwas in der Art.


 
Ja, aber es kann niemand behaupten, es würde nicht im Heft stehen und somit nicht ersichtlich sein
Warum es nicht den Weg auf das Cover findet, bleibt mir auch ein Rätsel, soviel Platz würde es nicht einnehmen.


----------



## Peter Bathge (26. November 2013)

Auf meinem Cover steht: "Original Steam-Code im Heft". Ist das nicht deutlich genug?


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (26. November 2013)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Auf meinem Cover steht: "Original Steam-Code im Heft". Ist das nicht deutlich genug?


 
Wie gesagt, ich konnte das Heft noch nicht in Händen halten
Aber wenn es auf dem Cover steht, ist doch diese ganze Diskussion hier obsolet


----------



## Wut-Gamer (26. November 2013)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Auf meinem Cover steht: "Original Steam-Code im Heft". Ist das nicht deutlich genug?


 
Nein ist es nicht, da der Code auch einfach eine Dreingabe sein könnte. Da muss stehen "benötigt Steam-Account", dann ist es deutlich genug.


----------



## MisterSmith (26. November 2013)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Auf meinem Cover steht: "Original Steam-Code im Heft". Ist das nicht deutlich genug?


Dann muss ich entweder Tomaten auf den Augen haben oder auf dem Cover hier auf pcgames.de fehlt dieser Hinweis?

PC Games 12/13: Die Spiele des Jahres 2013 + Vollversion Dungeon Siege 3 + 50 Seiten Tests - Bildergalerie, [PC_Games_1213_Titelseite-pc-games.jpg]


----------



## Petra_Froehlich (26. November 2013)

Wut-Gamer schrieb:


> Nein ist es nicht, da der Code auch einfach eine Dreingabe sein könnte. Da muss stehen "benötigt Steam-Account", dann ist es deutlich genug.


 
Danke für den Hinweis. Hab mir heut mal das eigene und fremde Magazine angeschaut, was da im Einzelnen auf dem Cover steht - in den seltensten Fällen stehen da Infos zur Internet-Anbindung (geschweige denn zu den Hardware-Anforderungen).

Mag auch damit zu tun haben, dass lt. Umfragen mehr als 90 % unserer Leser einen Steam-Account haben. Und die Zahl der PC-Spiele, die weder Steam noch Origin noch uPlay noch Battle.net noch irgendeinen anderen Account/Launcher voraussetzen, wird zunehmend dünner. Dungeon Siege 3 gibt's halt nur mit Steam, genauso wie es Half-Life 2 nur mit Steam gibt und Battlefield nur mit Origin. Irgendeinen Kompromiss wird man eingehen müssen.

Ich kann aber verstehen, wenn jemand sagt: Möchte ich alles nicht. Wir werden das künftig deutlicher machen.

Petra
PC Games


----------



## Wut-Gamer (26. November 2013)

Petra_Froehlich schrieb:


> Ich kann aber verstehen, wenn jemand sagt: Möchte ich alles nicht. Wir werden das künftig deutlicher machen.


 
Vielen Dank! Ich kaufe das Heft auch eigentlich nicht wegen der Vollversionen, die sehe ich eher als Bonus. Ich möchte aber eben möglichst vor der Installation klipp und klar wissen, mit wem ich ein dauerhaftes Vertragsverhältnis eingehen muss, um spielen zu dürfen.


----------



## Nero64 (27. November 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich weiß nicht ob ich hier in diesem Forum richtig bin mit meiner Frage,
Aber ich wollte gerade Dungeon Siege installieren da meldet mir Steam das der Produktschlüssel
nicht in Ordnung wäre.Habe ihn jetzt 4-5 mal eingegeben immer mit dem selben Ergebniss.
An wenn soll ich mich wenden bzw wer kann mir weiter helfen?
Danke schon mal im voraus


----------



## Enisra (27. November 2013)

Nero64 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Ich weiß nicht ob ich hier in diesem Forum richtig bin mit meiner Frage,
> Aber ich wollte gerade Dungeon Siege installieren da meldet mir Steam das der Produktschlüssel
> ...


 
das ist nicht der Steamcode


----------



## ZeroM (27. November 2013)

Ich habe heute im Laden auch gegrübelt ob man für DS3 Steam benötigt. Ein klarer Hinweis war im Heft NICHT vorhanden, nur ein kleiner Hinweis, dass Steam bei der digitalen Ausgabe benötigt wird (was beim Papierformat ja nicht zutrifft). Glücklicherweise habe ich mir das Heft nicht geholt und werde mir die Tage dann die Magazinausgabe holen.

Dass 90% aller Leser einen Steamaccount haben ist kein Grund auf entsprechende Hinweise zu verzichten. Auch der ein oder andere Steamnutzer wird nicht jedes Spiel mit Steamzwang kaufen weil er einfach nicht die Nachteile von Steam bei diesem einen Spiel haben möchte.

Wenn es in Zukunft mal wieder eine Vollversion ohne DRM gibt (so wie in guten alten Zeiten) hole ich mir auch wieder die DVD-Ausgabe. Tolle Vollversionen waren in letzter Zeit zwar dabei, aber alle setzten sie Uplay oder Steam voraus. Meine letzte DVD-Ausgabe war daher die mit Torchlight 1 oder ArmA 2.


----------



## Enisra (27. November 2013)

hardcorequaker schrieb:


> Ich habe heute im Laden auch gegrübelt ob man für DS3 Steam benötigt. Ein klarer Hinweis war im Heft NICHT vorhanden, nur ein kleiner Hinweis, dass Steam bei der digitalen Ausgabe benötigt wird (was beim Papierformat ja nicht zutrifft). Glücklicherweise habe ich mir das Heft nicht geholt und werde mir die Tage dann die Magazinausgabe holen.


 
Ich weiß ja nicht, aber ich wage zu bezweifeln das es 2 Verschiedene Ausgaben gibt, denn tollerweise ist in meinem Heft sogar 2 Deutliche Hinweiße vorhanden, einmal auf der DVD Vorstellung und dann nochmal auf der Codekarte die auch sagt, dass das nicht der Steamcode ist


----------



## ZeroM (27. November 2013)

@Enisra
Wo soll denn bei der DVD-Vorstellung dieser klare Hinweis sein?
Die Codekarte ist kein klarer Hinweis. Erstens ist diese nicht fest im Heft und kann rausfliegen, zweitens möchte ich im Laden nicht nach einer eventuell vorhandenen Codekarte suchen, drittens könnte dieser Code einfach ein Bonus für die Leute sein die das Spiel in Steam haben wollen. Ein klarer Hinweis ist was anderes.


----------



## Enisra (27. November 2013)

1. Unten ganz Rot steht ja für jeden unmissverständlich klar: STEAM-SPIEL
2. Natürlich ist die Karte fest mit verleimt


----------



## Nero64 (27. November 2013)

Hm,wenn das nicht der Steamcode in der PC-Games ist warum geht dann Steam auf wenn ich das Spiel installieren will und möchte das ich den Code eingeben?


----------



## Enisra (27. November 2013)

Nero64 schrieb:


> Hm,wenn das nicht der Steamcode in der PC-Games ist warum geht dann Steam auf wenn ich das Spiel installieren will und möchte das ich den Code eingeben?


 
Lesen bildet
Das ist ein Code den man hier eingibt und dann bekommt man den Steamcode


----------



## LordCrash (27. November 2013)

Meine Güte wird hier ein Aufriss wegen einem 3€ Steamsale Spiel gemacht, das 99% aller Zocker, die sich für das Genre interessieren, eh schon besitzen... 

Von mir aus könnte die PC Games die Vollversion gerne ganz aus dem Programm nehmen und lieber mehr Inhalt (In-depth Reportagen, Specials, Kolumnen, Hintergrundberichte usw usw usw) ins Heft packen....


----------



## LordCrash (27. November 2013)

Wut-Gamer schrieb:


> Vielen Dank! Ich kaufe das Heft auch eigentlich nicht wegen der Vollversionen, die sehe ich eher als Bonus. Ich möchte aber eben *möglichst vor der Installation klipp und klar wissen*, mit wem ich ein dauerhaftes Vertragsverhältnis eingehen muss, um spielen zu dürfen.



Lies mal den roten Kasten auf Seite 5:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZeroM (27. November 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> 1. Unten ganz Rot steht ja für jeden unmissverständlich klar: STEAM-SPIEL
> 2. Natürlich ist die Karte fest mit verleimt


1. Nein, da steht nirgends "STEAMSPIEL". Setz mal die Brille auf. In diesem winzigen Kasten (man rennt ja schließlich mit ner Lupe im Laden rum um das Kleingedruckte zu finden) steht nur, wie man den Steamkey erhält. Dass dieser zwangsläufig auch gebraucht wird steht dort mit keinem Wort. Dies hätte in den Systemvoraussetzungen oder im Text zum Spiel stehen müssen. Dass man die Informationen anders interpretieren kann habe ich und andere bereits erläutert.

Wie LordCrash schon sagte: Spiele die Steam voraussetzen und die man bei Steam eh für 2€ bekommt braucht niemand als Steamvollversion auf einer Heft-DVD. Den Platz kann man besser nutzen.

2. In diesem Heft ist sie lose drin gewesen und war keinesfalls verleimt. Allenfalls war sie mit so einem Gummikleber fixiert und hat sich gelöst, verleimt war sie nicht, das hätte man gesehen. Frühere Codekarten wurden verleimt und es gab immer einen Hinweis wo man sie findet (z.B. zwischen Seite 74 und 75). Das fand ich besser.


----------



## Enisra (27. November 2013)

also wenn man das nicht lesen kann, zumal das die gleiche Schriftgröße ist, würde ich aber ganz fix mal´n Optiker aufsuchen


----------



## LordCrash (27. November 2013)

Was mich an der neuen Ausgabe wirklich stört ist der Umstand, dass selbst große Spiele wie AC4 nicht mehr als 4 Seiten Test bekommen. Da hatte selbst ein GTA V eine größere Vorschau hier auf der Website.....aber in der Redaktion gibt es eben scheinbar viel mehr GTA Fans als AC Fans, da ist das wohl so. Für sein Lieblingsspiel macht man dann eben auch mal gerne 10 Vorabvideos, während andere Spiele nur die Basisaufmerksamkeit bekommen ...

8 Seiten für ein Gewinnspiel, das nenne ich mal Papierverschwendung.....

Wieder *nicht *dabei:


Inhalte zu Mods (das ist wirklich eine Schande für ein PC Magazin)
Einen Hardware Einkaufsführer (reine Geldmacherei, danke Computec)
umfangreiche Testvideos zu allen Spielen, die auch im Heft getestet werden oder sogar noch mehr
Wieder *mit *dabei:


einen Spiele Einkaufsführer über *FÜNF *Seiten, der praktisch seit Monaten identisch ist (völlig unnötig in der Form, da würden auch zwei Seiten dicke reichen -> Papierverschwundung....)
eine Vollversion, die keiner braucht (oder nur ganz wenige)
Besonderheiten dieser Ausgabe:



Special zum Spielejahr 2013 (ganz nett, aber leider wenig Neues und viel wieder Aufgewärmtes dabei)
PS4 Sonderheft (was soll ich denn mit dem Quark? Papierverschwendung)
Wünschenswertes für die Zukunft:


mehr Ausrichtung auf die Zukunft und weniger auf die Vergangenheit
kürzerer Einkaufsführer für Spiele
Einkaufsführer für Hardware einführen
Vollversion abschaffen
Artikel zu Mods
Artikel zur PC Spiele Community
kreative Ideen
mehr Meinungen und Kolumnen
stärkere Konzentration auf kontroverse Themen
mehr Hintergrundberichte und Specials


Genereller Vorschlag: habt ihr schon mal über die Einführung einer werbefreien Version nachgedacht zum höheren Preis?


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (27. November 2013)

@Crash 
Kann dir in Großteil zustimmen 
Zu den Mods ein paar Artikel wären echt nicht schlecht, erst vor ein paar Tagen über diesen hier: Steam Workshop :: Faerun for GnK für Civ5 gestoßen. Werd den bei Zeiten auch mal antesten.

Aber angesichts der Fülle an Mods für diverse Spiele, wären doch ein paar Seiten im Heft machbar. Steamworks bietet sich doch geradezu dafür an.


----------



## LordCrash (27. November 2013)

TheBobnextDoor schrieb:


> @Crash
> Kann dir in Großteil zustimmen
> Zu den Mods ein paar Artikel wären echt nicht schlecht, erst vor ein paar Tagen über diesen hier: Steam Workshop :: Faerun for GnK für Civ5 gestoßen. Werd den bei Zeiten auch mal antesten.
> 
> Aber angesichts der Fülle an Mods für diverse Spiele, wären doch ein paar Seiten im Heft machbar. Steamworks bietet sich doch geradezu dafür an.


Ja, der Faerun Mod für Civ 5 war erst kürzlich bei PC Gamer der Mod des Monats.


----------



## ZeroM (27. November 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> also wenn man das nicht lesen kann, zumal das die gleiche Schriftgröße ist, würde ich aber ganz fix mal´n Optiker aufsuchen


Würde ich dir wirklich empfehlen wenn du da "STEAMSPIEL" liest. 
Auch wenn die Schriftgröße gleich ist, so ist der Kasten (wohl ohne Absicht) so angebracht, dass er kaum auffällt. Die Gründe dafür sind unterschiedlich. Und bevor du kommst und sagst "ich sehe den gleich wenn ich die Seite aufschlage": Wenn man einmal weiß dass er da ist sticht er auch (unbewusst) sofort ins Auge.


@LordCrash 
Ich kann dir weitestgehend zustimmen.
In ein PC-Spielemagazin gehören Mods. Gerade dann wenn in einer Ausgabe wenige Tests sind (also nicht diese), ist das eine schöne Ergänzung/Ersatz.
Der Hardwareteil sollte mMn stark eingeschänkt werden. Die alten, wiederverwursteten GPU- und CPU-Tests aus PCGH braucht niemand und sind eher Platzverschwendung. Ein interessiertet PCler findet Tests pünktlich auf diversen Seiten im Internet oder in der PCGH. Peripherie und exotischere Hardware wie Soundkarten sind jedoch noch sinnvoll. Tests zu Virenscannern haben in einem Spielemagazin ebenfalls nichts zu suchen, da kann man gleich noch Androidgames vorstellen.

Generell habe ich das Gefühl das die PCG immer dünner wird (vom Umfang her). Es wäre doch mal an der Zeit die PCG mit PCGH zusammenzulegen und den Seitenzahl entsprechend zu erhöhen. Ewig wird sich die die PCGH eh nicht halten können.


----------



## SGDrDeath (27. November 2013)

hardcorequaker schrieb:


> 2. In diesem Heft ist sie lose drin gewesen und war keinesfalls verleimt. Allenfalls war sie mit so einem Gummikleber fixiert und hat sich gelöst, verleimt war sie nicht, das hätte man gesehen. Frühere Codekarten wurden verleimt und es gab immer einen Hinweis wo man sie findet (z.B. zwischen Seite 74 und 75). Das fand ich besser.


Keine Ahnung wovon du redest, aber nicht von der aktuellen Ausgabe der PC Games. Die Codekarte in dieser Ausgabe ist fest verleimt und es findet sich wie üblich der Hinweis das sie hinten im Heft ist. 

Das deine Aussage nicht stimmt kann man sogar ganz leicht erkennen, der rote Kasten im verlinkten Bild von LordCrash sagt das ja ganz eindeutig. 

Außer du willst jetzt allen hier erzählen du hast die super duper spezielle Ausgabe wo das nicht so ist. Die hat man dann extra für dich gedruckt.


----------



## ZeroM (27. November 2013)

Diese Codekarte war lose drin. Es sah nicht danach aus, dass sie jemals verleimt war. Ich werde das aber gerne bei Gelegenheit mit einem anderen Heft prüfen. Punkt.

Lies mal den Text in dem roten Kasten genau durch, das bildet auch bei dir.
Kleiner Tipp: Lies auch mal den Kasten drüber durch und den kompletten Thread hier.


----------



## Enisra (27. November 2013)

hardcorequaker schrieb:


> Lies mal den Text in dem roten Kasten genau durch, das bildet auch bei dir.
> Kleiner Tipp: Lies auch mal den Kasten drüber durch und den kompletten Thread hier.


 
Bub, nur mal so am Rande, aber wenn jetzt mehrere sagen dass das verleimt ist, dann könnte da was dran sein, also versuch hier nicht so klugzuscheißen
außerdem ist Steamcode vs. Steamspiel ja wohl diwweleschisserische Wortklauberei


----------



## SGDrDeath (27. November 2013)

hardcorequaker schrieb:


> Diese Codekarte war lose drin. Es sah nicht danach aus, dass sie jemals verleimt war. Ich werde das aber gerne bei Gelegenheit mit einem anderen Heft prüfen. Punkt.
> 
> Lies mal den Text in dem roten Kasten genau durch, das bildet auch bei dir.
> Kleiner Tipp: Lies auch mal den Kasten drüber durch und den kompletten Thread hier.


So ein arrogantes Bestehen darauf das alle anderen blöd sind nur nicht du, obwohl dir deine Fehler u.a mit Bild bewiesen worden sind, zeigt bei dir von entweder nicht viel Bildung oder aber keinem Benehmen. Zu deinen Gunsten nehme ich an, du hast kein ordentliches Benehmen gelernt.


----------



## ZeroM (27. November 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> Bub, nur mal so am Rande, aber wenn jetzt mehrere sagen dass das verleimt ist, dann könnte da was dran sein, also versuch hier nicht so klugzuscheißen


Ich sch***e hier nicht klug sondern schildere das was ich gesehen habe. Des weiteren habe ich bereits das ich das gerne nochmal mit einem anderen Heft überprüfen werde ob der Code vernünftig befestigt ist (was soviel heißt wie, dass ich mich gerne belehren lasse).



Enisra schrieb:


> außerdem ist Steamcode vs. Steamspiel ja wohl diwweleschisserische Wortklauberei





SGDrDeath schrieb:


> So ein arrogantes Bestehen darauf das alle anderen blöd sind nur nicht du, obwohl dir deine Fehler u.a mit Bild bewiesen worden sind, zeigt bei dir von entweder nicht viel Bildung oder aber keinem Benehmen. Zu deinen Gunsten nehme ich an, du hast kein ordentliches Benehmen gelernt.


Selten soviel Blödsinn gelesen.
Ein Beispiel: Holt euch mal die Retailfassung von "Insane 2". Dann werdet ihr feststellen, dass dort ein Steamcode drin ist, den man aber nur dann braucht wenn man MP spielen oder das Spiel in Steam haben will. Als Folge dessen kann ich das Spiel seltsamerweise trotzdem spielen, obwohl ich kein Steam habe. Und das obwohl ich einen Steamcode habe. Denkt mal drüber nach, übertragt das auf die Vollversion DS3 und erzählt mir nicht dass: vorhandener Steamcode = Steamspiel = Steamzwang. Sonst hat sich SGDrDeath wohl leider selbst beschrieben.


----------



## Enisra (27. November 2013)

Natürlich ist das Blödsinn, man kann ja nicht erwarten das nachdem hier den Dicken Max gemacht hast eingestehen kannst, das hier unrecht hast
Ach komm geh hör auf und such nicht noch ausflüchte


----------



## ZeroM (27. November 2013)

Da kann jemand wohl nicht zugeben, dass man die komplette Seite (und damit auch den roten Kasten) unterschiedlich interpretieren kann und dass meine (die ich mit anderen teile) nicht so abwegig ist wie mancher dachte.


----------



## SGDrDeath (27. November 2013)

hardcorequaker schrieb:


> Da kann jemand wohl nicht zugeben, dass man die komplette Seite (und damit auch den roten Kasten) unterschiedlich interpretieren kann


Stimmt, derjenige heißt hardcorequaker und macht genau das, er quakt die ganze Zeit, und zwar Unsinn.



hardcorequaker schrieb:


> und dass meine (die ich mit anderen teile) nicht so abwegig ist wie mancher dachte.


Genau, das sind hier hunderte Geisterfahrer auf der Autobahn, nur du fährst in die richtige Richtung.

Sag mal hast du nen Hang dich selbst zu blamieren oder warum machst du dich hier freiwillig zum Horst?

Wen ich jetzt bei heise online  wäre, wüßte ich das du trollst, aber so...


----------



## ZeroM (27. November 2013)

SGDrDeath schrieb:


> Stimmt, derjenige heißt hardcorequaker und macht genau das, er quakt die ganze Zeit, und zwar Unsinn.


Irgendwie passt der Text zum Zitat. Aber ich geb dir noch einen Versuch.



SGDrDeath schrieb:


> Genau, das sind hier hunderte Geisterfahrer auf der Autobahn, nur du fährst in die richtige Richtung.
> 
> Sag mal hast du nen Hang dich selbst zu blamieren oder warum machst du dich hier freiwillig zum Horst?
> 
> Wen ich jetzt bei heise online  wäre, wüßte ich das du trollst, aber so...


Du merkst wohl nicht wie du dich selbst zusammen mit Enisra blamierst indem ihr eure Interpretation als die einzig mögliche ausgebt.
Aber hauptsache mal getrollt oder ist das ernsthaft so gemeint?


----------



## LordCrash (27. November 2013)

Ich hab jetzt immer noch nicht so genau verstanden, wo genau das Problem liegt....


----------



## SGDrDeath (27. November 2013)

hardcorequaker schrieb:


> Irgendwie passt der Text zum Zitat. Aber ich geb dir noch einen Versuch.


Den brauch ich ich nicht, Ich weiß schon das du nix kapierst.



hardcorequaker schrieb:


> Du merkst wohl nicht wie du dich selbst zusammen mit Enisra blamierst indem ihr eure Interpretation als die einzig mögliche ausgebt.


Sagte derjenige, der bewiesenermaßen Unsinn erzählt. Ironie oder Dummheit?



hardcorequaker schrieb:


> Aber hauptsache mal getrollt oder ist das ernsthaft so gemeint?


Ich vermute du meinst das was du ablässt traurigerweise ernst.



LordCrash schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt immer noch nicht so genau verstanden, wo genau das Problem liegt....


Frag den quaker, der will mir wohl immer noch erzählen das der als fürs Spiel benötigte Code nicht fest hinten im Heft eingeklebt ist z.B. Zumindest muss das der Grund warum er gegen mich angeht, anderes hab ich nie behauptet, aber vermutlich bildet er sich mehr ein.

Oder er ist hat der übliche Troll, langsam glaub ich das eher.


----------



## ZeroM (27. November 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt immer noch nicht so genau verstanden, wo genau das Problem liegt....


 Das Problem liegt darin, dass manche meinen, dass ihre Interpretation zur Vollversion die einzig mögliche ist und der gesamte Text auf Seite 5 des Hefts unmissverständlich ist was allerdings von mehreren bereits widerlegt wurde.
Petra hat ja schon angekündigt, dass es in Zukunft deutlicher gemacht wird. Wenn die Sache so eindeutig wäre, gäbe es in Zukunft auch keine Änderung.


----------



## Shadow_Man (28. November 2013)

Gerade bei Steam, da lassen die Leute gerne mal Dampf ab.  Was hat es eigentlich mit dieser "Download-Edition" auf sich, die da auf der Seite der Vollversion erwähnt wird. Gibt es neben der normalen PC Games, der PC Games Extended nun noch eine dritte Ausgabe?


----------



## LordCrash (28. November 2013)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Gerade bei Steam, da lassen die Leute gerne mal Dampf ab.  Was hat es eigentlich mit dieser "Download-Edition" auf sich, die da auf der Seite der Vollversion erwähnt wird. Gibt es neben der normalen PC Games, der PC Games Extended nun noch eine dritte Ausgabe?


 Damit ist glaube ich nur die Vollversion gemeint, wenn ich den Stern * richtig deute. Sprich: man kann sich das Spiel (3 GB) auch alternativ von Steam runterladen anstatt es von der DVD zu installieren.


----------



## Enisra (28. November 2013)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Gerade bei Steam, da lassen die Leute gerne mal Dampf ab.  Was hat es eigentlich mit dieser "Download-Edition" auf sich, die da auf der Seite der Vollversion erwähnt wird. Gibt es neben der normalen PC Games, der PC Games Extended nun noch eine dritte Ausgabe?


 
naja, wobei vieles aber auch statt Dampf nur Heiße Luft ist
Ich mein, ernsthaft, da soll man was anderes interpretieren können? Aber nur wenn man sich die Hose mit der Beißzang anzieht


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (28. November 2013)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Was hat es eigentlich mit dieser "Download-Edition" auf sich, die da auf der Seite der Vollversion erwähnt wird. Gibt es neben der normalen PC Games, der PC Games Extended nun noch eine dritte Ausgabe?


 
Ja die gibt es, die Version für Tabletgeräte. Da erhält man dann eben *nur* den Steamcode, es sei denn die Interpreten unter uns, haben einen Weg gefunden, aus dem Nichts funktionsfähige Datenträger zu erschaffen.


----------



## Bonkic (28. November 2013)

freunde der sonne (die angesprochenen sollten wissen, wer gemeint ist):
ihr lest ja ganz offensichtlich ein fachmagazin für pc-spiele und das in den wohl meisten fällen auch nicht erst seit gestern.
wenn ihr bis heute nicht mitbekommen habt, dass inzwischen beinahe alle (!!!) neuerscheinungen an irgendeinen account gebunden sind, dann habt ihr bei der lektüre irgendwas falsch gemacht.
hört also bitte auf euch künstlich aufzuregen über nichts und wieder nichts. 

wenn ihr über steam, origin und co. im allgemeinen herziehen wollt, dann könnt ihr das (an anderer stelle) natürlich gerne tun.
würde ich sogar irgendwo nach wie vor verstehen, nur das hier ist schlicht albern.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (28. November 2013)

Ich hab bei dieser Streitdiskussion hier jetzt folgendes gelernt:
Spieler, die es nicht schaffen ein Spiel über Steam zu aktivieren, haben
a) die Existenz von Steam und seiner Funktion seit nem gefühlten Jahrzehnt verpennt
oder 
b) arge Probleme mit ihren Augen.

So, mit dieser Erkenntnis kann ich nun in Ruhe sterben... ^^


----------



## Petra_Froehlich (28. November 2013)

> Was mich an der neuen Ausgabe wirklich stört ist der Umstand, dass selbst große Spiele wie AC4 nicht mehr als 4 Seiten Test bekommen. Da hatte selbst ein GTA V eine größere Vorschau hier auf der Website.....aber in der Redaktion gibt es eben scheinbar viel mehr GTA Fans als AC Fans, da ist das wohl so. Für sein Lieblingsspiel macht man dann eben auch mal gerne 10 Vorabvideos, während andere Spiele nur die Basisaufmerksamkeit bekommen ...



AC4 haben wir in den vergangenen Monaten rauf und runter gepreviewt, inklusive Studiobesuchen rund um den Erdball. Der Testteil umfasst diesmal rund 50 Seiten, das ist für eine Weihnachtsausgabe schon recht üppig (wenn NfS und X Rebirth noch rechtzeitig eingetrudelt wären, lägen wir bei 55 Seiten). 



> Wieder *nicht *dabei:
> 
> 
> Inhalte zu Mods (das ist wirklich eine Schande für ein PC Magazin)
> ...



PC Games ist kein Hardware-, sondern ein Spiele-Magazin. Wir haben uns entschieden, lieber ausführlich bei einzelnen Themenschwerpunkten (z. B. Grafikkarten, CPUs) einen entsprechenden Überblick zu liefern. Der Anspruch lautet, dass wir zu den getesteten Spielen auch Videos dazupacken. Da die DVD-Deadline rund eine Woche vor der Heft-Deadline liegt, klappt das in Einzelfällen nicht - das liegt aber nicht an der Redaktion. Über interessante Mods berichten wir, sobald es interessante Neuzugänge gibt - das war zuletzt bei GTA 4 der Fall, und auch im nächsten Monat haben wir wieder einen Mod-Schwerpunkt.





> einen Spiele Einkaufsführer über *FÜNF *Seiten, der praktisch seit Monaten identisch ist (völlig unnötig in der Form, da würden auch zwei Seiten dicke reichen -> Papierverschwundung....)



Könnte man unterstellen - wenn da nicht die vielen Leser wären, die den Einkaufsführer Monat für Monat als erstes durchstöbern.



> eine Vollversion, die keiner braucht (oder nur ganz wenige)



Wenn das *wirklich* so wäre, würden wir drauf verzichten.



> mehr Ausrichtung auf die Zukunft und weniger auf die Vergangenheit



Preview- und Testteil sind auf Gegenwart und Zukunft ausgerichtet. Bei einem Jahresrückblick ist es normal, dass man sich mit den Themen beschäftigt, die im zurückliegenden Jahr wichtig waren.



> Genereller Vorschlag: habt ihr schon mal über die Einführung einer werbefreien Version nachgedacht zum höheren Preis?



Kurze Antwort: Nein  Wir finden, dass 3,99 bzw. 5,50 bzw. 6,99 EUR angemessene Preispunkte sind.

Danke für Kritik und Anregungen.

Petra
PC Games


----------



## ZeroM (28. November 2013)

Bonkic schrieb:


> freunde der sonne (die angesprochenen sollten wissen, wer gemeint ist):
> ihr lest ja ganz offensichtlich ein fachmagazin für pc-spiele und das in den wohl meisten fällen auch nicht erst seit gestern.
> wenn ihr bis heute nicht mitbekommen habt, dass inzwischen beinahe alle (!!!) neuerscheinungen an irgendeinen account gebunden sind, dann habt ihr bei der lektüre irgendwas falsch gemacht.
> hört also bitte auf euch künstlich aufzuregen über nichts und wieder nichts.
> ...


1. DS3 hat mittlerweile ein paar Jahre auf dem Buckel. Damals gab es nicht mal Origin. Daher kann man davon ausgehen, dass das Spiel keine Accountbindung hat sofern das nicht klar und deutlich gekennzeichnet ist. Wenn man immer vom schlimmsten ausgeht kann man sich das Hobby und damit auch die PCG gleich sparen.
2. Habe zumindest ich keine Datenbank im Kopf welches Spiel in der Retail mit welchem Kopierschutz versehen war.
3. Sollte man gerade als langjähriger Leser wissen, das bei Vollversionen auf den Heft-DVDs auch mal der Kopierschutz rausgepatcht wird.
4. Regt sich hier niemand über Steam auf sondern über die Vollversion. Dass man Steam aber nicht haben möchte sollte man aber respektieren und dass es für diejenigen daher Unklarheiten zur Vollversion gibt ist doch klar.



sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> a) die Existenz von Steam und seiner Funktion seit nem gefühlten Jahrzehnt verpennt
> oder
> b) arge Probleme mit ihren Augen.


Was hat a) mit dem Thema zu tun? Zu b) ist zu sagen, dass manche (wie du wohl auch) einen Text bei dem es auf die genaue Wortwahl ankommt nicht interpretieren können bzw. nicht lesen können. Zudem ist es schön für dich wenn du dir das Haft im Laden ausführlich anschaust (wahrscheinlich so ausführlich dass du es gar nicht mehr kaufen musst), ich und andere machen das nicht. Da sollten die wichtigen Infos zum Kauf übersichtlich und klar verständlich aufgeführt sein.



Petra_Froehlich schrieb:


> Wenn das *wirklich* so wäre, würden wir drauf verzichten.


Ich meinte damit solche Spiele die ohnehin an Steam gebunden und die man dort auch ohnehin regelmäßig hinterher geschmissen bekommt. DS3 war da in den letzten Monaten eher eine Ausnahme. Driver SF hatte z.B. definitiv seine Berechtigung.


----------



## Shadow_Man (28. November 2013)

hardcorequaker schrieb:


> 2. Habe zumindest ich keine Datenbank im Kopf welches Spiel in der Retail mit welchem Kopierschutz versehen war.


 
Deshalb sammel ich hier, so gut es geht, die Spiele und deren Kopierschutz in einer Liste: http://forum.pcgames.de/sonstige-spielethemen/9315672-liste-mit-spielen-und-kopierschutzinfos.html


----------



## Bonkic (28. November 2013)

hardcorequaker schrieb:


> 1. DS3 hat mittlerweile ein paar Jahre auf dem Buckel.



ds3 ist gerade mal 2,5 jahre alt. 
da war steam-bindung schon gang und gäbe. 



> 3. Sollte man gerade als langjähriger Leser wissen, das bei Vollversionen auf den Heft-DVDs auch mal der Kopierschutz rausgepatcht wird.



gab es bislang auch nur ein einziges spiel, bei dem für die heft-vv die steam-pflicht rausgepatcht wurde?
frage ist ernst gemeint, ich weiß es nämlich nicht. 
aber ich kanns mir beim besten willen nicht vorstellen und schließe es eher schon komplett aus. 



> 4.Dass man Steam aber nicht haben möchte sollte man aber respektieren


 
das respektiere ich sogar vollkommen.
nur ist steam für pc-spieler nun einmal heutzutage, ich wiederhole mich, absolut alltäglich. 
wir können ja gerne mal ne umfrage im forum starten, wer keinen steam-account hat. 
ich tippe auf maximal 0,5 prozent.


----------



## MisterSmith (28. November 2013)

Bonkic schrieb:


> freunde der sonne (die angesprochenen sollten wissen, wer gemeint ist):
> ihr lest ja ganz offensichtlich ein fachmagazin für pc-spiele und das in den wohl meisten fällen auch nicht erst seit gestern.
> wenn ihr bis heute nicht mitbekommen habt, dass inzwischen beinahe alle (!!!) neuerscheinungen an irgendeinen account gebunden sind, dann habt ihr bei der lektüre irgendwas falsch gemacht.
> hört also bitte auf euch künstlich aufzuregen über nichts und wieder nichts.


Du scheinst da eher etwas nicht mitbekommen zu haben, Alpha Protocoll ist Accountgebunden gewesen, dieses war aber auf der Heftvollversion frei von DRM.

Wenn man schon so den Oberlehrer spielt, sollte man auch wissen wovon man spricht...


----------



## ZeroM (28. November 2013)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Deshalb sammel ich hier, so gut es geht, die Spiele und deren Kopierschutz in einer Liste: http://forum.pcgames.de/sonstige-spielethemen/9315672-liste-mit-spielen-und-kopierschutzinfos.html


Eine feine Liste. Vielen Dank! 



Bonkic schrieb:


> ds3 ist gerade mal 2,5 jahre alt.
> *da war steam-bindung schon gang und gäbe*.


Naja, da gab es noch genug Spiele ohne Steam, es gab ja wie gesagt nicht mal Origin. Zudem ist DS eigentlich eine Serie von MS (zumindest die ersten beiden Teile), daher hätte ich spontan eher auf GFWL getippt (und ja, Teil 3 hat nichts mehr mit MS zu tun).



Bonkic schrieb:


> gab es bislang auch nur ein einziges spiel, bei dem für die heft-vv die steam-pflicht rausgepatcht wurde?
> frage ist ernst gemeint, ich weiß es nämlich nicht.
> aber ich kanns mir beim besten willen nicht vorstellen und schließe es eher schon komplett aus.


Kann ich dir auch nicht beantworten. Bei Fear 2 soll Steam bei der Budgetversion rausgepatcht worden sein. Allerdings setzt genau das das Vorwissen voraus, dass die Retail per Steam "geschützt" ist.



Bonkic schrieb:


> das respektiere ich sogar vollkommen.
> nur ist steam für pc-spieler nun einmal heutzutage, ich wiederhole mich, absolut alltäglich.
> wir können ja gerne mal ne umfrage im forum starten, wer keinen steam-account hat.
> ich tippe auf maximal 0,5 prozent.


Darum geht es ja nicht. Das Forum ist übrigens nicht ansatzweise repräsentativ für Statistiken über die Leser des Hefts oder gar der potentiellen Käuferschicht. Ich habe mir sogar mal vor 10 Jahren die CBS geholt. Allerdings nur wegen einer Vollversion, das Heft habe ich gleich weggeschmissen da inhaltlich unfassbar primitiv ist.


----------



## Bonkic (28. November 2013)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Du scheinst da eher etwas nicht mitbekommen zu haben, Alpha Protocoll ist Accountgebunden gewesen, dieses war aber auf der Heftvollversion frei von DRM.


 
aha und inwiefern widerspricht diese tatsache (?), die wohl ohne frage eine ausnahme ist, meiner darstellung? 



> Wenn man schon so den Oberlehrer spielt, sollte man auch wissen wovon man spricht...



oder halt richtig lesen können...


----------



## Wut-Gamer (28. November 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> [...]
> Wieder *nicht *dabei:
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ich seh das nicht ganz so. Den Einkaufsführer finde ich wie er ist ganz gut, würde mir lediglich noch infos zum verwendeten Kopierschutz wünschen. Gute Tests brauchen nicht länger als 4 Seiten sein, danach kommt eh nur noch Geschwafel. Den Hardware-Teil lese ich gewöhnlich ganz gerne, da ich kein Extra Hardware-Magazin lese. Ich stimme aber zu, dass man mehr zu Mods bringen könnte sowie mehr fundierte Hintergrund-Reportagen (die bekommt man nämlich nicht nach 5 Minuten Google-Suche).

Kürzen würde ich den Vorschau-Teil. Aktuelle Infos bezieht man nicht aus einem Monatsmagazin und auch die Voreinschätzung ist nichts wert, wenn man nicht mindestens Betatester war. Habe gerade in der letzten Ausgabe nochmal das Preview von X Rebirth aufgeschlagen - Ersteindruck: Sehr Gut. Soviel dazu. Würde sagen da reicht auch eine halbe Seite pro Spiel.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (28. November 2013)

Bonkic schrieb:


> das respektiere ich sogar vollkommen.
> nur ist steam für pc-spieler nun einmal heutzutage, ich wiederhole mich, absolut alltäglich.
> wir können ja gerne mal ne umfrage im forum starten, wer keinen steam-account hat.
> ich tippe auf maximal 0,5 prozent.


 
Ich habe sogar zwei Steam-Accounts. Sind aber beide inaktiv. Ich mache bei dem Mist nicht mehr mit.


----------



## MisterSmith (28. November 2013)

Bonkic schrieb:


> aha und inwiefern widerspricht diese tatsache (?), die wohl ohne frage eine ausnahme ist, meiner darstellung?


Wieso betonst du dann, dass es sich um eine Ausnahme handelt, wenn es sowieso nicht deiner Darstellung widerspricht? Und eine Ausnahme ist es ebenfalls nicht, Torchlight 1 war zumindest ursprünglich auch nur mit Steam spielbar.


> oder halt richtig lesen können...


Erst daneben liegen und dann trotzdem noch einen solchen Spruch bringen ist schon erstaunlich.


----------



## Bonkic (28. November 2013)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Erst daneben liegen und dann trotzdem noch einen solchen Spruch bringen ist schon erstaunlich.


 
äh ja - alles klar.


----------



## ZeroM (28. November 2013)

Wut-Gamer schrieb:


> Ich seh das nicht ganz so. Den Einkaufsführer finde ich wie er ist ganz gut, würde mir lediglich noch infos zum verwendeten Kopierschutz wünschen. Gute Tests brauchen nicht länger als 4 Seiten sein, danach kommt eh nur noch Geschwafel. Den Hardware-Teil lese ich gewöhnlich ganz gerne, da ich kein Extra Hardware-Magazin lese. Ich stimme aber zu, dass man mehr zu Mods bringen könnte sowie mehr fundierte Hintergrund-Reportagen (die bekommt man nämlich nicht nach 5 Minuten Google-Suche).
> 
> Kürzen würde ich den Vorschau-Teil. Aktuelle Infos bezieht man nicht aus einem Monatsmagazin und auch die Voreinschätzung ist nichts wert, wenn man nicht mindestens Betatester war. Habe gerade in der letzten Ausgabe nochmal das Preview von X Rebirth aufgeschlagen - Ersteindruck: Sehr Gut. Soviel dazu. Würde sagen da reicht auch eine halbe Seite pro Spiel.


Den Einkaufsführer halte ich auch für eine Bereicherung. Selbst wenn sich wenig tut bekommt man vielleicht doch mal spontan Lust auf ein älteres Spiel das man noch nicht hat. Dass sich wenig tut zeigt aber auch, dass offensichtlich kaum richtig gute Spiele released werden. Da habe ich von Tests zu schlechten Spielen oder Vorschauen auch nichts.

Ein großer Kritikpunkt sind die Kopierschutzinfos. Diese werden zwar endlich im Test genannt, aber jedes mal wird zu Steam ein anderer Wortlaut verwendet sodass der Laie meinen könnte Spiel A kann er wegen Steam nicht verkaufen oder verleihen kann, es bei Spiel B aber trotz Steam möglich wäre. Hier fände ich einen einheitlichen Text zum jeweiligen DRM bzw. Kopierschutz wesentlich besser. Kopierschutzinfos im Einkaufsführer wären ein netter Bonus, dann müsste man nicht immer in den alten Hefen nachschauen sofern man sie noch hat.

Bei der Vorschau muss ich auch sagen, dass das mangels Tests (guter) Spiele überhand nimmt. Seitenlange Vorschauen zu Spielen die sich letztendlich doch nur als mittelmäßig oder gar schlecht herausstellen sind irgendwie auch verschwendeter Platz. Alle 6 Monate eine Vorschau für ein Spiel würde mir persönlich reichen. Bis zum Release ändert sich meist so viel, dass viele Spiele deutlich an Attraktivität verlieren. Den gesparten Platz könnte man für eine dauerhafte Modecke/Tuningecke/Retroecke nutzen. Ältere Perlen wie GTA SA zu neuem Glanz verhelfen (bessere Optik), Tipps zu Kompatibilitätsproblemen (Win8 ) und Tweaks (Widescreen) für ältere Spiele und Empfehlungen zu guten Mods, das wäre etwas was mich sehr interessieren würde. Genau das sind ein paar der Vorteile die der PC zu bieten hat.

Und wenn ich gerade bei etwas Kritik bin: ich vermisse Tests zu (guten) Spielen die eher ein Nischenprodukt sind. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere gab es keinen zum erstklassigen Flugsimulator X-Plane 10 (der sich mit Freeware sogar noch extrem erweitern lässt) oder zur Trainz-Reihe. Der Test muss nicht lang sein, aber eine Seite hätten diese Spiele mMn verdient. Da schneidet die Konkurrenz besser ab.


----------



## LordCrash (28. November 2013)

hardcorequaker schrieb:


> Den Einkaufsführer halte ich auch für eine Bereicherung. Selbst wenn sich wenig tut bekommt man vielleicht doch mal spontan Lust auf ein älteres Spiel das man noch nicht hat. Dass sich wenig tut zeigt aber auch, dass offensichtlich kaum richtig gute Spiele released werden. Da habe ich von Tests zu schlechten Spielen oder Vorschauen auch nichts.


Quatsch, dass sich wenig tut, liegt daran, dass die Wertungen nicht zeitlich "bereinigt" werden.... 

Der Einkaufsführer in seiner jetztigen Form mag gut sein für Leute, die sich das Heft nur alle paar Monate kaufen. Für alle Abonnenten und regelmäßige Kunden ist er in dieser ausufernden Form einfach nur Zeit- und Papierverschwendung.



> Ein großer Kritikpunkt sind die Kopierschutzinfos. Diese werden zwar endlich im Test genannt, aber jedes mal wird zu Steam ein anderer Wortlaut verwendet sodass der Laie meinen könnte Spiel A kann er wegen Steam nicht verkaufen oder verleihen kann, es bei Spiel B aber trotz Steam möglich wäre. Hier fände ich einen einheitlichen Text zum jeweiligen DRM bzw. Kopierschutz wesentlich besser. Kopierschutzinfos im Einkaufsführer wären ein netter Bonus, dann müsste man nicht immer in den alten Hefen nachschauen sofern man sie noch hat.


Meine Güte, ihr ewig Gestrigen....

Heute haben praktisch alle Spiele außer Indies Accountbindung. Entweder Steam, Uplay oder Origin. Das ist Standard inzwischen und das braucht man auch nicht bei jedem Spiel extra dazuschreiben. Die PC Games berichtet über aktuelle und künftige Spiele. Wenn man noch nicht im 21. Jahrhundert angekommen ist und Steam und Co. immer noch nicht akzeptiert hat, dann kauft man evtl. einfach die falsche Zeitschrift....  



> Bei der Vorschau muss ich auch sagen, dass das mangels Tests (guter) Spiele überhand nimmt. Seitenlange Vorschauen zu Spielen die sich letztendlich doch nur als mittelmäßig oder gar schlecht herausstellen sind irgendwie auch verschwendeter Platz. Alle 6 Monate eine Vorschau für ein Spiel würde mir persönlich reichen. Bis zum Release ändert sich meist so viel, dass viele Spiele deutlich an Attraktivität verlieren. Den gesparten Platz könnte man für eine dauerhafte Modecke/Tuningecke/Retroecke nutzen. Ältere Perlen wie GTA SA zu neuem Glanz verhelfen (bessere Optik), Tipps zu Kompatibilitätsproblemen (Win8 ) und Tweaks (Widescreen) für ältere Spiele und Empfehlungen zu guten Mods, das wäre etwas was mich sehr interessieren würde. Genau das sind ein paar der Vorteile die der PC zu bieten hat.


Vorschauberichte haben absolut ihre Berechtigung. Wer diese als "Vortest" sieht, macht einfach einen Fehler. Bei Vorschauen geht es einfach darum, über die Szene zu berichten und Vorfreude zu wecken auf künftige Titel. Das ist unterhaltsam zu lesen und genau richtig. Ich persönlich mag keine "Stiftung Warentest PC Games", ich mag ein Magazin, das beim Lesen Spaß macht und unterhält.



> Und wenn ich gerade bei etwas Kritik bin: ich vermisse Tests zu (guten) Spielen die eher ein Nischenprodukt sind. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere gab es keinen zum erstklassigen Flugsimulator X-Plane 10 (der sich mit Freeware sogar noch extrem erweitern lässt) oder zur Trainz-Reihe. Der Test muss nicht lang sein, aber eine Seite hätten diese Spiele mMn verdient. Da schneidet die Konkurrenz besser ab.


 Eigentlich. In Punkto Tests liegen PC Games und Gamestar praktisch gleichauf. In der letzten Zeit hat die PC Games sogar vermehrt kleinere und Nischenspiele getestet....


----------



## ZeroM (28. November 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Meine Güte, ihr ewig Gestrigen....
> 
> Heute haben praktisch alle Spiele außer Indies Accountbindung. Entweder Steam, Uplay oder Origin. Das ist Standard inzwischen und das braucht man auch nicht bei jedem Spiel extra dazuschreiben. Die PC Games berichtet über aktuelle und künftige Spiele. Wenn man noch nicht im 21. Jahrhundert angekommen ist und Steam und Co. immer noch nicht akzeptiert hat, dann kauft man evtl. einfach die falsche Zeitschrift....


Schön für dich wenn du einer der Zukünftigen bist die sich schon entmündigt haben lassen. Erwarte das aber nicht von anderen. Aber du driftest vom Thema ab.



LordCrash schrieb:


> Bei Vorschauen geht es einfach darum, über die Szene zu berichten und Vorfreude zu wecken auf künftige Titel...


...um diese Vorfreude beim Test mit einem Schlag wieder zu vernichten. Gerade die Spiele mit den größten und meisten Vorschauen, also die die am meisten gehypt werden, entpuppen sich letztendlich als "Enttäuschung" weil sie einfach überhypt wurden.
Letztendlich sind die Fakten interessanter als ein "hätte, möchte, wenn". Und diese Fakten liefert nur ein Test. Im Grunde genommen bietet eine große Vorschau nichts als Unterhaltung das mit der Realität wenig zu tun hat weil es zu wenige Infos liefert die gesichert sind. Um zu sehen wohin sich die Branche bewegt braucht man von einem Spiel nicht alle zwei Monate eine Vorschau und erst recht keine XXL-Vorschau. Ich finde die Vorschaurubrik ja auch gut, nur halt in Maßen. Wenn der Vorschauteil den Testteil (und Modtteil/Praxisteil) an Umfang übertrifft läuft etwas schief.
Dass eine Vor*schau* kein Vor*test* ist weiß man als Leser der PCG.


----------



## lars9401 (28. November 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Was mich an der neuen Ausgabe wirklich stört ist der Umstand, dass selbst große Spiele wie AC4 nicht mehr als 4 Seiten Test bekommen. Da hatte selbst ein GTA V eine größere Vorschau hier auf der Website.....aber in der Redaktion gibt es eben scheinbar viel mehr GTA Fans als AC Fans, da ist das wohl so. Für sein Lieblingsspiel macht man dann eben auch mal gerne 10 Vorabvideos, während andere Spiele nur die Basisaufmerksamkeit bekommen ...



Das hat mich auch extrem genervt. 3 Ausgaben lang nur Vorschauen (4-6 Seiten lang) zu GTA V, welches noch nicht mal für den PC angekündigt ist. Da hätte man nach der ersten Vorschau eigentlich aufhören können.


----------



## LordCrash (28. November 2013)

hardcorequaker schrieb:


> Schön für dich wenn du einer der Zukünftigen bist die sich schon entmündigt haben lassen. Erwarte das aber nicht von anderen. Aber du driftest vom Thema ab.


Ich glaube, du solltest noch mal nachschlagen, was "entmündigen" wirklich bedeutet. 



> ...um diese Vorfreude beim Test mit einem Schlag wieder zu vernichten. Gerade die Spiele mit den größten und meisten Vorschauen, also die die am meisten gehypt werden, entpuppen sich letztendlich als "Enttäuschung" weil sie einfach überhypt wurden.
> Letztendlich sind die Fakten interessanter als ein "hätte, möchte, wenn". Und diese Fakten liefert nur ein Test. Im Grunde genommen bietet eine große Vorschau nichts als Unterhaltung das mit der Realität wenig zu tun hat weil es zu wenige Infos liefert die gesichert sind. Um zu sehen wohin sich die Branche bewegt braucht man von einem Spiel nicht alle zwei Monate eine Vorschau und erst recht keine XXL-Vorschau. Ich finde die Vorschaurubrik ja auch gut, nur halt in Maßen. Wenn der Vorschauteil den Testteil (und Modtteil/Praxisteil) an Umfang übertrifft läuft etwas schief.
> Dass eine Vor*schau* kein Vor*test* ist weiß man als Leser der PCG.


 Ich persönlich halte die "Fakten" nicht für so viel interessanter. Wenn ich wissen will, ob ein Spiel gut ist, lese ich mir im Netz kurz mal 10 Tests durch, dafür brauche ich kein Magazin. Das Magazin dient hauptsächlich dem Lesevergnügen und da ist eine gut geschriebene Vorschau meist deutlich besser als ein Test zu einem Spiel, von dem man eh praktisch alles schon kennt, weil man schon 2 Wochen vorher alles im Netz gelesen hat und man auch schon alle Inhalte seit Wochen kennt... 

Als Kaufberatung sehe ich das PCG Heft schon lange nicht mehr an. Dafür ist es einfach nicht aktuell genug. Für mich ist die PCG eher eine Szenemagazin bzw. sollte eines sein. Ein Heft, das man liest, weil man ein generelles Interesse an PC Spielen und deren Umfeld hat. Imo ist das auch die einzige Zukunft, die ich in Printmedien sehe, die nur monatlich erscheinen: Entertainment. Eine Auto, Motor und Sport kaufen viele ja auch nicht deshalb, weil sie Informationen brauchen bezüglich des nächsten PKW Kaufes, sondern vor allem, weil sie sich einfach für Autos und deren Technik interessieren und gerne gut geschriebene Artikel dazu lesen.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (28. November 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Ich persönlich halte die "Fakten" nicht für so viel interessanter. Wenn ich wissen will, ob ein Spiel gut ist, lese ich mir im Netz kurz mal 10 Tests durch, dafür brauche ich kein Magazin. Das Magazin dient hauptsächlich dem Lesevergnügen und da ist eine gut geschriebene Vorschau meist deutlich besser als ein Test zu einem Spiel, von dem man eh praktisch alles schon kennt, weil man schon 2 Wochen vorher alles im Netz gelesen hat und man auch schon alle Inhalte seit Wochen kennt...


 
Wenn du so heiß auf Faktenarme Previews bist, abonier doch den EA-Newsletter. Verzeihung, aber wenn da mangels Infos aus erster Hand, eine Doppeltseite mit Marektingblabla aus der Presseabteilung des Publishers gefüllt wird, brauche ich dafür nicht auch noch zu bezahlen. Da tuts auch ein kleiner Kasten mit nem Screenshot und zwei drei Sätzen zum Inhalt. Tests auf der anderen Seite kann man grundsätzlich nicht zu viele gelesen haben, da jede individuelle Meinung den Blickwinkel erweitert. Wenns eben mal wenig zu testen gibt, bietet es sich an, den freien Platz mit Hintergrundreportagen oder Kolumnen zu füllen, also irgend etwas, dass journalistische Eigenleistung beinhaltet, für die man letztendlich ein Heft kauft.


----------



## Peter Bathge (29. November 2013)

Wut-Gamer schrieb:


> Wenn du so heiß auf Faktenarme Previews bist, abonier doch den EA-Newsletter. Verzeihung, aber wenn da mangels Infos aus erster Hand, eine Doppeltseite mit Marektingblabla aus der Presseabteilung des Publishers gefüllt wird, brauche ich dafür nicht auch noch zu bezahlen.



Solche Artikel wirst du normalerweise nicht im Heft finden. Wir schreiben vorrangig Artikel zu Spielen, die wir selbst gesehen oder gar gespielt haben. Ganz selten müssen auch mal Infos aus zweiter Hand reichen, wenn ein Spiel kurz vor Redaktionsschluss angekündigt wurde und es noch keinen Pressetermin dazu gab (das letzte Mal beispielsweise bei Die Sims 4 vor der Gamescom).


----------



## unkraut69 (29. November 2013)

*auch Bereitschaft zu Kritik*



LordCrash schrieb:


> Für mich ist die PCG eher eine Szenemagazin bzw. sollte eines sein. Ein Heft, das man liest, weil man ein generelles Interesse an PC Spielen und deren Umfeld hat. Imo ist das auch die einzige Zukunft, die ich in Printmedien sehe, die nur monatlich erscheinen: Entertainment. Eine Auto, Motor und Sport kaufen viele ja auch nicht deshalb, weil sie Informationen brauchen bezüglich des nächsten PKW Kaufes, sondern vor allem, weil sie sich einfach für Autos und deren Technik interessieren und gerne gut geschriebene Artikel dazu lesen.



Sehe ich genauso. Mit Betonung auf "gut geschriebene Artikel". Wenn ich die neue PCGames in den Händen habe, erwarte ich gut geschriebene Artikel, Bereitschaft zur Kritik, eine gewisse Unvoreingenommenheit (naja in Grenzen  ) und Neugier auf neue Spiele. Das sind die wichtigsten Unterschiede zu vielen anderen Veröffentlichungen und natürlich zu Newslettern etc ...


----------



## Monalye (29. November 2013)

Mir ist aufgefallen, das ich, außer dem großen Artikel über Path of Exile, so gut wie nichts interessantes im neuen Heft gefunden habe  so schnell "ausgelesen" hatte ich die PCG schon lange nicht mehr, hoffentlich ist das auch darauf zurück zu führen, das momentan alles auf die neuen Konsolen konzentriert ist.


----------



## ZeroM (30. November 2013)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Solche Artikel wirst du normalerweise nicht im Heft finden. Wir schreiben vorrangig Artikel zu Spielen, die wir selbst gesehen oder gar gespielt haben. Ganz selten müssen auch mal Infos aus zweiter Hand reichen, wenn ein Spiel kurz vor Redaktionsschluss angekündigt wurde und es noch keinen Pressetermin dazu gab (das letzte Mal beispielsweise bei Die Sims 4 vor der Gamescom).


Die Vorschauen sind ja letztendlich fast reine Werbeartikel für die Hersteller/Publisher. Denn ich gehe fest davon aus, dass euch dort nur das vom Spiel präsentiert wird was am Spiel richtig gut ist. Kurzum, ihr bekommt nur das Beste zu sehen, die Vorzeigefeatures und Vorzeigelevel solange ihr keine komplette (Beta-)Version habt.
Es soll ja auch vorkommen, dass die Entwickler direkt hinter dem Redakteur stehen und Anweisungen geben was er zu machen hat. Da kann man dem Redakteur auch gleich ein Video schicken. 

Letztendlich haben die Vorschauen nur einen Bruchteil des brauchbaren Inhalts eines Tests. Aus diesem Grund fände ich es besser wenn sich die Vorschauen (besonders große) in Grenzen halten. Lieber ein ausführlicher Test. Ausgenommen davon sind die Vortests, die wirklich sehr gut sind.
Nachtests (nach einigen Patches wenn der Hersteller das Spiel endlich spielbar gemacht hat) halte ich für unnötig, der Hersteller/Publisher hat für ein brauchbares und spielbares Produkt zu Release zu sorgen und nicht erst Wochen oder gar Monate später. Aktuelles Beispiel: ArmA3 wo alles nach und nach (kostenlos) nachgeliefert wird und man derzeit die Katze im Sack kauft.




Monalye schrieb:


> Mir ist aufgefallen, das ich, außer dem großen Artikel über Path of Exile, so gut wie nichts interessantes im neuen Heft gefunden habe  so schnell "ausgelesen" hatte ich die PCG schon lange nicht mehr, hoffentlich ist das auch darauf zurück zu führen, das momentan alles auf die neuen Konsolen konzentriert ist.


Genau deshalb braucht es weitere Rubriken wie eine Modecke. Denn gute Mods kann man IMMER vorstellen. Und inzwischen bieten sie oft bessere Qualität als so mancher Vollpreistitel.


----------



## LordCrash (30. November 2013)

hardcorequaker schrieb:


> Die Vorschauen sind ja letztendlich fast reine Werbeartikel für die Hersteller/Publisher. Denn ich gehe fest davon aus, dass euch dort nur das vom Spiel präsentiert wird was am Spiel richtig gut ist. Kurzum, ihr bekommt nur das Beste zu sehen, die Vorzeigefeatures und Vorzeigelevel solange ihr keine komplette (Beta-)Version habt.
> Es soll ja auch vorkommen, dass die Entwickler direkt hinter dem Redakteur stehen und Anweisungen geben was er zu machen hat. Da kann man dem Redakteur auch gleich ein Video schicken.
> 
> Letztendlich haben die Vorschauen nur einen Bruchteil des brauchbaren Inhalts eines Tests. Aus diesem Grund fände ich es besser wenn sich die Vorschauen (besonders große) in Grenzen halten. Lieber ein ausführlicher Test. Ausgenommen davon sind die Vortests, die wirklich sehr gut sind.
> Nachtests (nach einigen Patches wenn der Hersteller das Spiel endlich spielbar gemacht hat) halte ich für unnötig, der Hersteller/Publisher hat für ein brauchbares und spielbares Produkt zu Release zu sorgen und nicht erst Wochen oder gar Monate später. Aktuelles Beispiel: ArmA3 wo alles nach und nach (kostenlos) nachgeliefert wird und man derzeit die Katze im Sack kauft.


 
Dann hätte die PC Games mit mir einen Abonnenten weniger. Zur Kaufberatung brauche ich das Heft sicher nicht. Dafür ist es viel zu unaktuell...


----------



## Enisra (30. November 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Dann hätte die PC Games mit mir einen Abonnenten weniger. Zur Kaufberatung brauche ich das Heft sicher nicht. Dafür ist es viel zu unaktuell...


 
naja, eher muss man sagen das unser Genie dann aber auch der alleinige Käufer sein würde
Ich will mich auch über ein Spiel freuen und nicht nur irgendwann mal da über so ein Spiel lesen das ganz gut sein soll


----------



## ZeroM (1. Dezember 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Dann hätte die PC Games mit mir einen Abonnenten weniger. Zur Kaufberatung brauche ich das Heft sicher nicht. Dafür ist es viel zu unaktuell...


Kaufst du Spiele ernsthaft zu Release? Die sind doch meist eh so verbuggt, dass man lieber einen Monat wartet.
Aber zur Unterhaltung kann man sich ein Heft natürlich auch holen wenn einem nicht auf den Inhalt ankommt...



Enisra schrieb:


> Ich will mich auch über ein Spiel freuen und nicht nur irgendwann mal da über so ein Spiel lesen das ganz gut sein soll


Viel Vorfreude und viel Enttäuschung sind also gewünscht. 

Wer sagt eigentlich, dass Vorschauen komplett gestrichen werden sollen? Ich habe das Gefühl, dass es mal wieder ein Leseproblem gibt.


----------



## LordCrash (1. Dezember 2013)

hardcorequaker schrieb:


> Kaufst du Spiele ernsthaft zu Release? Die sind doch meist eh so verbuggt, dass man lieber einen Monat wartet.
> Aber zur Unterhaltung kann man sich ein Heft natürlich auch holen wenn einem nicht auf den Inhalt ankommt...


Ähm, wie kommst du zu der These? Das Heft ist deshalb unaktuell, weil es sowas wie das Internet gibt inzwischen. Bis ich das Heft in den Händen halte, habe ich zu Spielen, die mich interessieren, schon 10-20 Tests gelesen inkl. dem PC Games Test auf der Website. Das hat nichts damit zu tun, ob ich mir Spiele zu Release kaufe. 

Und natürlich kommt es auf den Inhalt an. Nur haben wir beim Inhalt scheinbar andere Schwerpunkt. Ich will ein gut aufgemachtes und gut geschriebenes Heft, dass die komplette "PC Szene" beleuchtet: dazu gehören Vorschauen, Tests, Mods, Hardware, Community, News, Trends, Hintergrundberichte, Interviews, Entwicklerstudios, Geschichte, Gamer-Kultur, kontroverse Themen usw
Mit der Fülle an Themen und dem journalistischen Wert muss ein Printmagazin heute punkten, um überhaupt noch interessant zu sein imo, gerade für die jüngere Generation, die kein Problem damit hat, sich Infos aus dem Netz zu holen und auch des Englischen mächtig ist... 




> Viel Vorfreude und viel Enttäuschung sind also gewünscht.
> 
> Wer sagt eigentlich, dass Vorschauen komplett gestrichen werden sollen? Ich habe das Gefühl, dass es mal wieder ein Leseproblem gibt.


Quatsch. Du siehst die Welt doch scheinbar nur in schwarz und weiß. Ich will über neue Projekte informiert werden, was die Entwickler planen, was es bieten soll usw. Und ja, wenn mir das gefällt, weckt es Vorfreude in mir. Aber jeder rational denkende Mensch weiß natürlich, dass das nicht automatisch heißt, dass das Spiel gut werden wird. Es ist ja auch nicht so, dass ich eine Vorschau lese und dann nichts mehr vom Spiel mitbekomme, bis es dann erscheint. Projekte, die mich prinzipiell interessieren, verfolge ich monatelang und kann daher schon einigermaßen einschätzen, was dabei rauskommen wird. Enttäuschungen kann es immer geben, ganz egal, ob man eine Vorschau gelesen hat oder nicht.....

Ich denke übrigens nicht, dass die Vorschauen im Heft Überhand genommen haben. Es gibt manchmal eine große Titelstory und dann noch zwei bis drei zusätzliche Vorschauen. Das ist doch ziemlich im Rahmen imo.


----------



## ZeroM (1. Dezember 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Ähm, wie kommst du zu der These? Das Heft ist deshalb unaktuell, weil es sowas wie das Internet gibt inzwischen. Bis ich das Heft in den Händen halte, habe ich zu Spielen, die mich interessieren, schon 10-20 Tests gelesen inkl. dem PC Games Test auf der Website. Das hat nichts damit zu tun, ob ich mir Spiele zu Release kaufe.


Wenn du Spiele nicht zu Release kaufst kommt es auf ein paar Tage oder Wochen auch nicht an bis das Heft erscheint. In diesem Fall ist der Nachteil eigentlich kein wirklicher. 



LordCrash schrieb:


> Ich denke übrigens nicht, dass die Vorschauen im Heft Überhand genommen haben. Es gibt manchmal eine große Titelstory und dann noch zwei bis drei zusätzliche Vorschauen. Das ist doch ziemlich im Rahmen imo.


Ein paar Beispiele was sich seit Heft 1/2013 getan hat:
- COH2: 2 Vorschauen, Test, MP-Nachtest
- Tomb Raider: 2 Vorschauen, Test in 4/2013
- GTA 5: 2 Vorschauen, PC-Version nicht mal bestätigt
- ARMA 3: E3, Vorschau, Test, Nachtest
- BF4: 2 Vorschauen, E3, Test
- COD Ghosts: 2 Vorschauen, E3, Test
- AC4: AC3-Test 1/13, E3, Vorschau, Report, Test

Die E3-Vorschauen sind ausführlichere, nicht nur ein kleiner Kasten. Einige Spiele sind 4 mal (ausführlich) vertreten, was mMn etwas zu viel ist. Ganz extrem ist es bei Tomb Raider wo es 3 Artikel innerhalb von 4 Heften gab. Hier hätte man den Platz sinnvoller nutzen können.
Theoretisch könnte man auch die E3-Berichte ausführlicher machen und auf 2 Hefte verteilen. Das ist dann zwar nicht topaktuell, aber welche Rolle spielt das wenn ein Spiel eh erst in Monaten rauskommt? Wen es so brennend interessiert hat sich bis zum E3-Heft längst alle Videos und Infos woanders angeschaut.

Mir persönlich ist eine ausführliche Vorschau lieber als zwei nicht so ausführliche, aber das ist Geschmackssache. Daher würde mir pro Spiel auch eine Vorschau in 6 Monaten reichen.


----------



## LordCrash (1. Dezember 2013)

hardcorequaker schrieb:


> Wenn du Spiele nicht zu Release kaufst kommt es auf ein paar Tage oder Wochen auch nicht an bis das Heft erscheint. In diesem Fall ist der Nachteil eigentlich kein wirklicher.


Es hängt ja nicht damit zusammen, wann ich das Spiel wirklich kaufe, sondern damit, wann ich Tests lese. Wenn ich schon 10 Tests zu einem Spiel gelesen habe, warum sollte ich dann der im Heft noch mal großartig interessieren? Ich lese Tests immer, wenn sie erscheinen, nicht wenn ich ein Spiel wirklich kaufe. 


Ein paar Beispiele was sich seit Heft 1/2013 getan hat:
- COH2: 2 Vorschauen, Test, MP-Nachtest
- Tomb Raider: 2 Vorschauen, Test in 4/2013
- GTA 5: 2 Vorschauen, PC-Version nicht mal bestätigt
- ARMA 3: E3, Vorschau, Test, Nachtest
- BF4: 2 Vorschauen, E3, Test
- COD Ghosts: 2 Vorschauen, E3, Test
- AC4: AC3-Test 1/13, E3, Vorschau, Report, Test



> Die E3-Vorschauen sind ausführlichere, nicht nur ein kleiner Kasten. Einige Spiele sind 4 mal (ausführlich) vertreten, was mMn etwas zu viel ist. Ganz extrem ist es bei Tomb Raider wo es 3 Artikel innerhalb von 4 Heften gab. Hier hätte man den Platz sinnvoller nutzen können.
> Theoretisch könnte man auch die E3-Berichte ausführlicher machen und auf 2 Hefte verteilen. Das ist dann zwar nicht topaktuell, aber welche Rolle spielt das wenn ein Spiel eh erst in Monaten rauskommt? Wen es so brennend interessiert hat sich bis zum E3-Heft längst alle Videos und Infos woanders angeschaut.
> 
> Mir persönlich ist eine ausführliche Vorschau lieber als zwei nicht so ausführliche, aber das ist Geschmackssache. Daher würde mir pro Spiel auch eine Vorschau in 6 Monaten reichen.


Im Prinzip gebe ich dir recht. Nur kann innerhalb von ein paar Monaten auch einiges passieren. Es werden neue Infos bekannt, es wurden Dinge geändert usw. Teilweise ist eine zweite oder dritte Vorschau durchaus berechtigt, wenn es tatäschlich etwas zu berichten gibt, was nicht schon in der ersten Vorschau erwähnt wurde. Wenn es natürlich zum allergrößten Teil nur eine Kopie ist, kann man darauf verzichten.


----------



## ZeroM (2. Dezember 2013)

Wenn du im Internet ohnehin gleich 10 Tests liest wirst du eigentlich auf den kompletten Testteil im Heft verzichten können. Das ist einfach ein Frage der persönlichen Schwerpunkte. Ich denke viele Leser lesen das Heft auch als Kaufberatung. Auch werden die wenigsten 10 Tests im Internet durchlesen. Im Prinzip reichen 1 bis 2 gute Tests wenn man die Redakteure bzw. das Heft gut kennt, man das Ganze besser einschätzen.

Wo ich dir leider Recht geben muss ist, dass die PCG nicht unbedingt die besten (nachvollziehbaren) Tests/Bewertungen hat, aber mMn die beste die derzeit am Markt ist. Allerdings gibt es da aktuell auch deutlich schlechtere. Bei einem anderen Magazin ist diesen Monat der Verlag Pleite gegangen, ein anderes gutes wurde schon vor Jahren eingestampft.

Wenn mehrere Vorschauen berechtigt sind liegt das meist an der Salamitaktik der Hersteller/Publisher die dann gerne Infos bewusst zurückhalten, was man ihnen bei einem Release der erst wesentlich später erfolgt nicht verübeln kann. Aber wenn dieser Zeitraum so lange ist braucht es nicht unbedingt noch eine Vorschau zusätzlich. Letztendlich stellt sich die Frage wie viele Vorschauen es bis zum Test in welchem Zeitraum gab. Bei Blizzardtiteln die ewig in der Entwicklung sind, sind 3 Vorschauen absolut berechtigt, bei CoD das ein halbes Jahr vor Release kommt und kaum Neuerungen hat reicht eine.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (9. Dezember 2013)

Hab soeben mitbekommen, dass aus dieser Diskussion hier eine neue Umfrage für Abonnenten gestartet wurde. Hab sie detailliert ausgefüllt und meinen Senf dazu getan. (Lasst es euch schmecken )
Waren wirklich ein paar interessante Ansätze dabei 
Hoffe, dass ihr neue Eindrücke sammelt, das Heft und den Internetauftritt zu verbessen und den Lesern auch ein Fazit hier auf der Seite präsentiert, was bei dieser Umfrage rauskommt und zu Änderungen führen wird.


----------



## ZeroM (9. Dezember 2013)

Da bin ich mal gespannt.


----------



## Enisra (9. Dezember 2013)

hardcorequaker schrieb:


> Da bin ich mal gespannt.


 
wird dir eh nicht gefallen


----------

